# Worms in peaches



## uarelovedbygod

Our peach tree is almost falling over with so many peaches but practically every one has a big white worm near the pit.
I was wondering if we can still use them to can/freeze/dehydrate, if we remove the worm and any bad area. Hate to waste them all...comments?


----------



## JuliaAnn

Your peaches probably have curculio. A sort of beetle looking thing that lays it's eggs on the young fruit of peaches, plums, nectarines, etc. and the worm hatches out and tunnels into the fruit. You can reduce or eliminate curculio by carefully raking ALL leaves, sticks, twigs, dead grass and other debris from under and near the trees and burn it or compost it hot. Be especially careful to pick up all fallen fruit as well, as this helps avoid other pests and diseases as well. Then you need to let some poultry have free access to the area your tree or trees are in during the fall, winter, and spring. Chickens constantly scratch and eat insects, and will drastically reduce the numbers of curculio. You can also spray in the spring with an insecticide labeled for curculio, according to the directions. But if you rake up leaves and debris and let some poultry scratch around your yard and under the trees, you will get rid of most of the problem

Now to answer your question. I have cut out the bad parts of peaches before, and used them to make jam with. No problems at all. However, I prefer to take active steps to eliminate the problem to begin with.


----------



## uarelovedbygod

Thank you. We do have dozens of free range chickens and guineas, but I guess they haven't done their job. Maybe next spring we'll spray something to prevent it. thanks.


----------



## JuliaAnn

Do your poultry scratch around underneath the trees? And do they have access for at least a few months of the year, especially in late winter and early spring? My poultry free range the entire property year 'round here, and it has made a tremendous difference in the overall numbers of insects that bother my fruit trees and vegetables. 

Spraying for curculio is not a big deal. Some people don't like to use sprays, but you can find sprays that are not harmful to other insects and be sure you follow the directions exactly. If you do that, you won't kill beneficial insects and you'll get more usable fruit.


----------



## Harry Chickpea

Peach tequila. The worm is a feature, not a defect.


----------



## Paquebot

Picked up several pails of red plums one time and probably a third had "protein" in them. Used the steam juicer to extract the juice. Made some super wine!

Martin


----------

